# Water changes with filtered 5 gallon?



## pepperr (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello! I just brought home my first betta a few days ago, he is in a heated 5 gallon tank with a whisper filter. Can someone help me with how often the water should be changed?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping......

In a 5gal filtered tank with 1-Betta with an established nitrogen cycle....50% weekly with vacuum should maintain water quality....

With a new setup that you are establishing the nitrogen cycle I would add an extra 50% water only weekly too...for about 4-8 weeks if you don't have anyway to test the water-if you have testing products on hand-I would make daily test for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and make a 50% water only in addition to the 50% with vacuum weekly with readings of 0.25ppm or greater on ammonia/nitrite until you have nitrate reading of at least 5ppm and 0ppm on ammonia/nitrite for several days......this is based on no live plants as live plants can often use the ammonia before conversion and it may take longer for nitrates to show up if at all depending on species and number of live plants.......

Water temp maintained in the 76-80F range

Filter media needs a swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month to maintain good water flow and oxygen for the nitrifying bacteria...its best to not rinse the filter media during the cycling process unless the water flow is impeded as well as not changing out the filter media until the aquarium matures and you have a good colony of bacteria in the tank itself....top layer of the substrate, walls inside the tank and filter, decorations...etc......

Look forward to pic and hearing more about your Betta.....


----------



## pepperr (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow thanks for such detailed info!
I just added 3 living plants today... 2 crested java ferns & an amazon sword. Lets see how they do... so far all I did was put the gravel over their roots to anchor them down. My new little guy seems very happy! Here he is....


----------



## pepperr (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my progress so far with his new home. Any suggestions are welcome Ms. "Oldfishlady" ;-)


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty greens on your boy!

Besides the white cloth bag with the green clip there should also be a second piece of media in that filter, either a sponge, furnace filter like material or one of the new special rubbery brush-like cards.

This second piece is the bio-filtration material. When you take the filter housing to the sink to clean it out from time to time just leave the bio-filtration media in the tank with your boy.

Remember to rinse the filter housing off with treated water before putting it back in the tank. (or, given its a betta you can simply leave the filter housing in the sunlight to dry out, fishie will be fine for an hour or two)

Several things you may want to look up:
filter baffles
planted tank lighting
flourish tabs
Prime (seachem's water treatment two drops per gallon!)

The java ferns will thrive better if their roots are not heavily covered.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

OMG! I love that mushroom-log thingie! Where did you get it? 
And also, one suggestion, You should look into finding a lid, or something to cover (but still alow air through) the top of the tank. Once, one of my bettas I had a long time ago jumped out. And luckly I was sitting in my room, if I wasnt home he'd be a goner!


----------



## pepperr (Apr 18, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> Pretty greens on your boy!
> 
> Besides the white cloth bag with the green clip there should also be a second piece of media in that filter, either a sponge, furnace filter like material or one of the new special rubbery brush-like cards.
> 
> ...


The second piece for the filter did not come with the setup so can I find what you are referring to in Petco? 

Great to know! Thanks for the input!


----------



## pepperr (Apr 18, 2011)

n3wport said:


> OMG! I love that mushroom-log thingie! Where did you get it?
> And also, one suggestion, You should look into finding a lid, or something to cover (but still alow air through) the top of the tank. Once, one of my bettas I had a long time ago jumped out. And luckly I was sitting in my room, if I wasnt home he'd be a goner!


Thank you! The mushroom cave thing I found at Petland Discounts. Blue Ribbon makes it-- here is the link, which actually says it is for reptiles... http://www.blueribbonpet.com/disp_prod.php?cat=1&search=ReptileCaf%E9&start=8

It is hard to see in the photo, but the tank actually has a lid on it with holes for air, but thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## pepperr (Apr 18, 2011)

As for water changes, my sink has one of those Culligan reverse osmosis water filtration systems. 
The water is filtered and then sits in a 4 gallon jug until it is to be used. 
If I am using this filtered, reverse osmosis water that has been sitting for 24 hours already, does it still need to be conditioned or is it pure already?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you use R/O water you also need to use a mineral replacement or do a 50/50 mix of the R/O and tap water and yes, you still need a dechlorinator if chloramine are used in the city water supply.....


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

*cycling a tank*

Whats the safest & best way to cycle a tank?


----------

